# Connaught Barracks March 2012



## urbexdad (Apr 1, 2012)

A nice early finish at work on Friday provided me with an ideal chance to tick a location off my list that has been bugging me for quite a while now !!!

Struggling to find a huge amount of history on the barracks, except the main barracks have stood empty since March 2006 when the 1st Battalion The Parachute Regiment left Connaught Barracks leaving Dover for the 1st time in over 1000 years without an army presence.

On with the pics !






















































































































Thanks for a having a look !!


----------



## Pincheck (Apr 1, 2012)

very nice mate


----------



## urban phantom (Apr 1, 2012)

Nice work mate


----------



## UEP-Wales (Apr 1, 2012)

Nice...Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Priority 7 (Apr 1, 2012)

Another nice job UD....


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 1, 2012)

That is so clean,thanks for sharing.


----------



## King Al (Apr 1, 2012)

Good stuff UD! like it


----------



## nelly (Apr 1, 2012)

That's some seriously good stuff mate


----------



## freebird (Apr 1, 2012)

Nice work.


----------



## godzilla73 (Apr 2, 2012)

Good pics. Prior to the Paras, the barracks were used by the Greenjackets and before that (when I first came to Dover) by the Royal Irish Rangers. You didn't get out to the assault course on the other side of the road did you?
Godzy


----------

